# What are your favorite psalms, hymns, or spiritual songs about the Holy Spirit?



## Jim-Bob (Jan 8, 2011)

I am beginning a study of the person of the Holy Spirit for a Sunday School (prayers welcome). What music should one listen to if one were to make an 8 hour drive to the upcoming Greenville Presbyterian Seminary conference on the Holy Spirit?

Thanks


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 8, 2011)

No Holy Spirit playlist can be without this track. 
[video=youtube;3D7hw8rL30M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D7hw8rL30M[/video]


----------



## Jack K (Jan 8, 2011)

"Be Thou My Vision." Yeah, it calls God "Father." But it's a great meditation/prayer on the nearness and work of the Spirit.



> Be Thou my Vision, O Lord of my heart;
> Naught be all else to me, save that Thou art.
> Thou my best Thought, by day or by night,
> Waking or sleeping, Thy presence my light.
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know if you care for any Reformed rap, but here are a couple of good tracks that I have on the Holy Spirit. They are pretty much the only non-heretical, non-shallow songs on the Spirit that I am aware of, and I am blessed by them.

1) Triune Praise by Shai Linne (brother Shai speaks of each member of the Godhead, ending with the Spirit)
2) Behold the Spirit by Trip Lee
3) The Power of the Holy Spirit by Timothy Brindle (which I can't find on YouTube...)

[video=youtube;qVooyoCDiDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVooyoCDiDs[/video]

[video=youtube;YAFfPjpNv7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAFfPjpNv7c[/video]


----------



## Jim-Bob (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!

allow me add this to the list:

Come, Holy Spirit, Come | Reformed Praise


----------

